

Craig Venter: On the verge of creating synthetic life (video) - jbrun
http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/227

======
rms
Thanks, would have upvoted this.

nm, Craig Venter's company is private. Celera fired him in 2002.

from the talk: "We think we'll have the first fourth generation fuels in 18
months."

~~~
amichail
Why are they at $13 now?

~~~
rms
Investors realized Celera wasn't actually going to make money from the
sequenced genome and it fell back to reasonable levels.

Craig Venter's company isn't Celera anymore, I have realized, he has a private
company. <http://www.syntheticgenomics.com/corporate.htm>

